# Custom Rod Guides



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm trying to figure out which guides to get for the rod I'm planning to build. The guides most likely will be Fuji K series on a Gator T90L 9 ft rod. I don't know which size stripper then continuing guides are going to be


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

50 double foot..30,20,16,8,8,8 single foot,tip..that would be a nice setup on that rod


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Alconite or SIC


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I did 6 of these on my 1088 for a cobia rod... I don't recall the sizes though...


----------

